

In 1994 Bryant Gumbel asked: 'What is Internet, anyway?' [video] - marcusEting
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/02/it-wasnt-all-that-long-ago-that-answering-the-question-of-what-is-the-internet-was-pretty-tough-to-do-in-this-clip-posted.html

======
jorkos
Of course he asked this as did most others his age at this time; don't really
see the controversy here.

